
Ask HN: Who are some writers/thinkers similar to Paul Graham and Sam Altman? - kenentu
I gain a lot of insight on the technology world reading from the writings (essays, blog posts) of Paul Graham and Sam Altman. However, I would like to increase my limited scope.<p>Irrespective of viewpoint, who are some people that think and write in a similar style, and on similar topics?
======
Gaessaki
Not sure if this qualifies as similar to PG, but I'd throw in Joel Spolsky of
Trello and StackOverflow fame
([http://www.joelonsoftware.com/](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/)) in there.
He doesn't blog anymore, but there's a decade's worth of posts there
concerning technology, product management and startups. Some other names off
the top of my head: Hanselman, Coding Horror, AVC, Both sides of the table,
Justin Kan (only read a few posts that showed up on HN, but I liked them.)

------
notduncansmith
Read everything you can find by Patrick McKenzie. It's more consulting than
startup in focus, but it's gold, all of it. Random bits of enterprise
software-sales gold mixed in with consulting and sales and marketing gold.
Also look up some of the best-of comments on this forum by Thomas Ptacek
('tptacek). Those guys helped me make way more consulting than I would have
without reading their stuff (seriously quadrupled my rates and it's a good
thing I made the next deal over the phone because I could barely keep a
straight face).

------
atroyn
I'm a big fan of idlewords's contrasting take on tech:
[http://idlewords.com/](http://idlewords.com/)

------
exolymph
Ben Thompson of Stratechery:
[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)

And my most recommended read of all, Slate Star Codex:
[http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/) (Skip all the link
posts and open threads; just read his essays. Superb.)

------
bbcbasic
Michael O'Church /s

------
siquick
Have always enjoyed these guys

[http://andrewchen.co/](http://andrewchen.co/) Andrew Chen of Uber
[http://jwegan.com/](http://jwegan.com/) John Wegan of Pinterest

Probably more growth/product focused than PG and SA, but definitely give some
excellent insight.

------
solarized
Andreessen Horowitz: [http://a16z.com](http://a16z.com)

------
max_
I enjoyed every single essay from Dustine Curtis of Svbtle
[https://dcurt.is/](https://dcurt.is/)

------
tmaly
Seth Godin has some pretty interesting books. I am listening to the audio
version of Linchpin right now.

